# Misfit Travel Blogs with Stories



## briancray (Jun 3, 2017)

Are there any wordpress blogs out there that have stories about tramping, riding trains, bicycle touring, etc. I used to read Johnny P's blog called the Dirty Journals, but he took it down. I haven't quite found anything like it aside from a prose poetry blog, which I also read from time to time. I just want some blogs to follow while I am stationary and have the time to read. Any suggestions would be appreciated as I enjoy reading this niche of stories. Thanks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 3, 2017)

i've always wanted to open a blogs section of stp, but there's never been enough interest and travelers are terrible at updating them.


----------



## CricketsChirping (Jun 4, 2017)

I have to say it but as appealing as a blog sounds personally i know i wouldn't keep it up (sorry to enforce Matt's statement). but i have been interested in a possible place for poetry and random short stories....


----------



## briancray (Jun 4, 2017)

I just enjoying reading people's poetry and writings from the road. They normally have pretty good shit because its honest and real, but I realize the blog thing is impractical for some and others just dont like posting to the net. Figured it was worth a shot. There's only so many books to read and most are from the past, which is not really what I'm looking for as times are different.


----------



## CricketsChirping (Jun 4, 2017)

people need to work on using the feed more to generate more feedey stuffs like stories, poems, interesting facts of random places travelers should know?


----------



## CricketsChirping (Jun 4, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've always wanted to open a blogs section of stp, but there's never been enough interest and travelers are terrible at updating them.



Actually im curious what trouble it would be to add a blog section to stp?


----------



## Koala (Jun 4, 2017)

Aw are you serious?! The Dirty Journals was one of my favorite blogs, somebody mentioned it once in the chat room thing on here (might have been you @briancray) and I read the whole thing over a few days when I was home over the holidays 

I've run across a few others just from folks who've posted here on StP, evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com (bike touring and hitching) and thesemichrist.wordpress.com (rubber tramping and exploring/hiking) have been some of my faves! Those definitely inspired me to get my blog up and running


----------



## paiche (Oct 12, 2017)

https://takecourageamerica.wordpress.com/blog/


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Oct 30, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've always wanted to open a blogs section of stp, but there's never been enough interest and travelers are terrible at updating them.



Could you take a poll with the community & see if people would. I'd post a blog update everyweek on homebum camps, dumpsterin , van fixing etc ..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2018)

Dayoldpizza said:


> Could you take a poll with the community & see if people would. I'd post a blog update everyweek on homebum camps, dumpsterin , van fixing etc ..



did a poll for this over here that had mixed results:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/would-you-like-to-see-blogs-on-stp.34421/

but if there was renewed interest it could be done, i have access to a plugin that would provide that functionality here.


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Oct 31, 2018)

Seems such a bad turn out is all depending on season and user login, mostly the user being intrested insharing, can you Shang my name from wayfarer to hobo please? Thanks!


----------



## Mj23 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey brian. I remember your stuff here. Will have to ad your channel..

I too was disappointed when JP took his down. Last I saw of him was his tag in pdx dated 8/17, just a month previous when I passed through then.. so he's still around somewhere. 

There's really only so many stories you can give the community before writing about it gets a little stale, if you don't do any major branching off to other stuff in your 'travel career'. At least that's what I've come to realize, recently. I still got old stuff to get down, though and try to stay on it.. Pm me bud if you want mine. All introspective solo stuff so far.


----------

